# Need a state.......



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't ask why, I'm working on a project and hopefully everybody will like it if I ever finish it :greengrin: I'm not going to tell you what I'm doing since that will give it away, but I need a state. Since I've done very limited traveling I'm coming on here and asking. State needs to have good hiking with somewhat mountainous terrain and natural streams, creeks, etc, and nothing too southern. State also has to have somewhat of a good assortment of small towns.

So basically please just describe to me what your state is like 

Thanks for your help


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

How about Virginia? You cant beat those blue ridge mountains and the shenandoah valley.
Ive been there a few times and its just breathtaking!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking about Virginia since I've been to NC, it is pretty country down there


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HEHEHE - Idaho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH it is Colorado.

We have the beautiful breathing Rockey Mountain,s and some of the nices small towns and streams all over the place. 

Estes Park CO has it all, the Rockey Mountains, small towns and streams all over the place.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

West Virginia! Not too south, not too north, LOTS of little towns, miles and miles of hiking, biking, riding trails. Many state parks, lots of forrested areas, and the people are friendly - so any of your questions will be answered.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I'll start looking up those states on Wikipedia later


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's Washington!!!
Sailing & snowboarding & farming,all within afew hours of each other.
We have the Olympic mountains & the Cascades. Lots of islands & small towns as well as big ol Seattle. Downtown is the famous Pike Place Market.
Lots of hiking & biking too.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Have fun in the state that you choose! Texas will welcome you! C'mon down and visit.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*PENNSYLVANIA!!!*

Nothing like a drive over the Laurel Mountains of SW PA!
Amish country to the NW and the Old Dutch to the East
Awesome cricks and clear rivers....The Ligonier/Latrobe/ Derry area is where I spent alot of my childhood, my dad would take us "swimming" in one of the many cricks around Kingston, and picking morels in the Spring.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I like Idaho, Colorado, and Pennsylvania/Ohio mainly because of the Amish though. I've only been to Idaho and Colorado out of those 4 though. Both Idaho and Colorado have beautiful forested scenery and mountains to(although on that one Colorado beats Idaho in my opinion).


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Welp, I guess that leaves out Arizona then. Probably way to south for you. There's Flagstaff, it is beautiful in the summer, the painted rocks of Sedona, Rimrock has the montezuma well, and Camp Verde has the cliff castle...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Michigan is quite diverse...we've got the Great Lakes, sand dunes, mountains, pictured rocks, tons of inland lakes, streams, rivers, and waterfalls. There are many hiking trails including trails that lead all the way across the state from lakes Huron to Michigan. Every year there are "shore to shore" trail rides where people ride their horses all the way across the state. Oh, and there's tons of small towns...especially in the upper peninsula.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im gonna have to agree with nancy on this one. washington has some very diverse hiking areas...i could go on for hours just listing hikes i have done in western washington. We hvae island and inlets state parks that take up entire islands, lakes streams puget sound mountains a rain forest.....
i can go on...
lol
beth


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

sparks879 said:


> Im gonna have to agree with nancy on this one. washington has some very diverse hiking areas...i could go on for hours just listing hikes i have done in western washington. We hvae island and inlets state parks that take up entire islands, lakes streams puget sound mountains a rain forest.....
> i can go on...
> lol
> beth


and on and on and on..... :thumb: Washington for sure! I will never move from here, ever!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to say Oregon or Washington. The smaller coastal towns are really nice. Lots of hiking and mountainous terrain. I love Oregon!! :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh you guys are making me so jealous! I miss the North West!

*tantrum*
I want my mommy!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ugh, Washington and the northwest would be perfect but I can't do it for reasons I"m not going to say :doh: 

Thanks for the ideas everybody!! :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

He he, I know, too far away!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Dreamchaser said:


> He he, I know, too far away!


Not even close  :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

California has those things..LOL


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

goathappy said:


> Ugh, Washington and the northwest would be perfect but I can't do it for reasons I"m not going to say :doh:
> 
> Thanks for the ideas everybody!! :greengrin: :hug:


Well that stinks! You only said not southern, no fair :tears:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

lol I know, its unfair but if you knew my reason you would agree with me too :wink: And southern just doesn't seem to fit with what I'm doing........


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok now you got me really wondering Sarah....what on earth are you doing?
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok now you got me really wondering Sarah....what on earth are you doing?
> beth


 I agree....hmmm.... :scratch:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, I _promise_ that when I'm done with the first part of what I'm doing, I"ll let everybody see :shades:

and for those of you who tried to guess, I am not running away or moving :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

goathappy said:


> and for those of you who tried to guess, I am not running away or moving :greengrin:


 :thumbup: That is a good thing. I tell you, you have us all going. :GAAH:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

And if it makes anybody feel better, its killing me not tell you guys as much as it is killing you guys no knowing  Hopefully soon I'll have the first part of this done though.......


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


SShhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please be quiet and return to your seat Miss Jacque :shades: :slapfloor:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

She's planning a road trip and she's giving us all a goat!

Or she's getting ours... LOL


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, not even close


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> SShhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please be quiet and return to your seat Miss Jacque





> She's planning a road trip and she's giving us all a goat!
> 
> Or she's getting ours... LOL


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, I know half of that is correct. You ARE getting our goat ya know....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hey, I know half of that is correct. You ARE getting our goat ya know....


 now that is the truth......LOL :ROFL: :help: :doh: :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wait now I'm confused why am I getting your goat? :?


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

It is an expression. In this case it is used as a pun. Basically it means that you are teasing us.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

goathappy said:


> Wait now I'm confused why am I getting your goat? :?


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Oh how cute. Yep it is when people want to say they are teasing you.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, I get it now  I'm feeling rather blonde today :wink: Still doesn't get anybody any closer to guessing what I'm doing :slapfloor:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I have an idea, but I won't say.

Northern Minnesota is great for hiking. Lots of beautiful towering pines and lakes and mountains.

Don't bother with Southern Minnesota, its quite boring...


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I know! 

She's going to set a pair of goats loose in the mountians as a project!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Dreamchaser, you are very creative, but nope :wink: :greengrin: 

Okay, a hint, it has nothing to do with goats.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

She's goin walkabout :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOL!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: WALKABOUT!!


and im sorry.. that state you wise for is CAlifornia... we've got desert hiking, mountain hiking, lots of small quaint towns, friendly people, beautiful rolling farmland glorious beaches.. you get it all!
we have our own district for goats!!


plus.. im here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> LOLOLOLOLOL!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: WALKABOUT!!
> 
> and im sorry.. that state you wise for is CAlifornia... we've got desert hiking, mountain hiking, lots of small quaint towns, friendly people, beautiful rolling farmland glorious beaches.. you get it all!
> we have our own district for goats!!


 I love the walkabout comment.... :wink: :ROFL:

I have to agree with SDK ....California does have those things..... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

lmao nope, no walkabouts here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------

